# Moss Spores Directly in Tank?



## Wildfrog2417 (Jan 10, 2012)

I was wondering if mixing some Kyoto Moss spores, some Peat Moss and Green Tree moss together with some water and spreading it around my tank is an ok idea. Im not sure if moss spores will affect the frogs? I have seen a lot of threads on here where people are running into problems growing moss in their tanks. 
Also how long should I wait before placing frogs in the tank after spreading the spores?

Any suggestion is appreciated. Freaking love this site!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Moss spore will grow perfectly fine in a viv. They will also not affect the frogs in any way. Moss spore is everywhere. Most of the moss I grow in my vivs comes from spore. Check out the post called 'Bryophytes'. Most of that is from spore. 

Josh


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Am surprised that there was no feedback to your inquiry...I'd also like to know what to expect and other advice...maybe this will bump it...thanks
For whatever reason the post before this one did not show up or I would not have made this post!!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

As suggested, I tried the search function for : Bryophytes and it comes up as unrecognized...any more advice??? Thanks


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Worked for me, Judy. Maybe you misspelled? http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/76590-bryophytes.html


----------



## mockachild (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all I used this trick in my imitator viv on a grout rock wall before adding frogs. I mixed some tropical moss with buttermilk in a blender and then painted the rock wall with the mixture. I also painted some wood I have in the viv. Add humidity and light and I have moss growing in the crevices of my rock wall and all over the wood. The buttermilk adds acidity and since its natural I just let the tank cure 2 mo before adding frogs. Hope this helps.

FYI my vivs are drilled and drain so there isn't any foul odor or bacteria build up in the vivs. The misting system just washed the residue over time through the soil.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

where do you purchase moss spores?


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Pumilo--the word was spelled correctly, but I inserted it in the wrong place in the search location...so yes, there is a lot of information..and I am also interested in spores...thanks again


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

If you go to google.com and put "site:dendroboard.com" without the ""'s before your search terms (example: site:dendroboard.com bryophytes) it'll only show results from this site. Not trying to knock the forum search feature but google search is a bit more forgiving about word placement, spelling, etc.

This trick works for any other web site, too.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

any source for spores that anyone has actually ordered from???


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

I just literally type in " Search terms dendroboard " into google and it lists all the top links on dendroboard then other matches underneath.


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Judy S said:


> any source for spores that anyone has actually ordered from???


i could give you a link for some sites but they all in Europe.
Try to look in places which sell ie Epi Web as a mix of mosses to go onto it.
Regards greg


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

Judy S said:


> any source for spores that anyone has actually ordered from???


Moss spores are everywhere. You don't have to purchase them to get them. They are already everywhere in your vivs. Peat is full of moss spores. Cork bark is full of moss spore. A lot of soils in potted plants are full of moss spores. They are all over the place... In your yard, your house, your carpet, your hair.... 

All you gotta do is keep it moist.... See!! It'll grow anywhere!!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I think there should be a contest to "give this picture a name"...hysterical...and so many thoughts drifting through the spores in my head... Temperate mosses--dormant......tropical mosses-not


----------

